# what size troll motor best-fastest for 15ft canoe?



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

i have a 15 ft canoe, weighs about 80lbs, probably 500lbs with people and gear, would i be better off with a 30lb minn kota $97, a 36lb motorguide also $97 or a $199 minn kota 50lb troll motor? I will be using it to get to and from fishing areas, but probably paddling or drifting ---mostly as i fish, will the smaller motors have enough power, or will bigger motor be worthwhile? I plan on carrying 2 premium troll batteries to negate any differences in power consumption Please help!!! need good advice from some seasoned guys as i am a newbie


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey fishmaniac, no experience w/trolling motors or the large battery.
I DO have experience with canoe and kayak, be sure you have a way to strap the batteries down, dump that canoe and you'll be anchored right there! 
I'd be cautious the batteries, even being strapped down, don't become a negative if/when you do tip it. I'd suggest a couple of "on purpose" dumps just to see how easy the canoe will be to upright with that kind of wieght strapped in it. Maybe you can use concrete blocks of similar wieght instead of batteries while you're testing it. 
Better to have already dumped and kind of know what to expect and how to get everything back upright, than to have to learn in the middle of a deeper and more dangerous situation.
"Live to tell the stories, don't die and become the story" 
LMJeff


----------



## Lake Milton Joe (Apr 14, 2004)

I have fished out of a conoe for years, one big deep cycle battery will last all day, I have a 52lb. thrust Minn kota and the conoe weight is 120lbs. and 15' 8" long, and runs like a speed boat, and is blue. Also you can hook up a fishfinder on the bottom of that trolling motor it work great, their are special brackest that you can buy to hook up the display unit in the conoe. 

I will be fishing Ladue this year, went up yesterday and it looks great, many Islands and trolling motors only, reports say it is great for bass.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I have used a 36 lb thrust minnkota on my 17 foot aluminum with no problems . I run a depth finder as well . Make sure you displace the weight otherwise the wind will be blowing you in circles .


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

I use as little as a 17# minnkota troller on my canoe with a deep cycle battery and it works great for one or two people. I would think anything more than that would be just that much faster. Also, you might want to consider whether you want transom mount or bow mount. I use transom mount and I don't have a flatback. I just stick a cut 2x4 on the inside side of the canoe, and mount the motor right to that and the outside of the canoe. I used this methods on rivers and lakes of differing size.


----------

